# white bumps



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Does anybody know why I have little tiny tiny white bumps around my vaginal area ......i dont want to get too detailed. But they're inside my lips and just all around. They almost look like whiteheads that you get on your face before they're pimples. I've had them for a long time, and they dont bother me, just wondered if that was normal or what?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I believe that's normal and i think everyone has it,Unless they are bumps like you broke out?


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I've been told these are normal in some women. (Not to be gross, but it's been described as kind of like the skin of a plucked chicken.) They're prominent sebaceous glands. I had one lame-o gynecologist who was convinced this was HPV. TWO (painful) negative biopsies (and heaps of mental distress) later, he admitted it wasn't. Doctors, ya gotta love 'em.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

hmm...I don't have them???


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I would get them checked out...You will need to be able to re-assure your partners they are nothing for them to worry about and provide yourself with peace of mind!


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm 18. I don't have partners. And I'm starting to think they're normal too....they don't itch. They don't hurt. They aren't huge. I think it's fine. And you're rigth......it does look like a plucked chicken







gross, but true. Do any of u personally have them?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I do and always have.I have been checked out by so many doctors,certainly someone would have said something to me if it was not normal.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I think it's normal for some women to have them, and some to not. Not to mention, the bumps I'm talking about are about the size of the point of a pin--not very visible unless you look at them with a magnifying mirror. I've noticed as I get older and the skin thins out, these sebaceous glands become more prominent.


----------

